# Best way to ship from Canada to USA?



## Jim Beam (Mar 2, 2017)

I could possibly get a piece of gorgeous ambrosia maple form a guy in Quebec. Would the shipping be horribly expensive? What company does this?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 2, 2017)

http://www.borderlinx.com/CA/en/shipping-cost-to-canada

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 2, 2017)

In my experience, it's typically a little higher but not usually a deal killer; unless it's a really large piece.


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 2, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> http://www.borderlinx.com/CA/en/shipping-cost-to-canada



Thanks Don. I tried every which way but couldn't get the site to quote me a price.


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 2, 2017)

Turns out FedEx will do it, but I couldn't figure out the cost.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 2, 2017)

USPS International Rate Calculator

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 2, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> USPS International Rate Calculator



Thanks Rocky, but only works for outgoing mail leaving the US.


----------



## Tony (Mar 2, 2017)

@Kenbo


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 2, 2017)

I just shipped two vases from Ft. Lauderdale to B. C. Canada on Monday via USPS. 3 lb 10 oz box was just under $32

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 2, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> I just shipped two vases from Ft. Lauderdale to B. C. Canada on Monday via USPS. 3 lb 10 oz box was just under $32



I sent a cereal box with some prescription medication and some balloons for padding to my mother on the east coast of Canada and I think it cost me about $45. It weighed less than a pound.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Ok... Try this one Robert!

http://www.mail-o-matic.com/postage-rates/postage-rate-calculator/

If all else fails, there's a link on that one you can request a quote on. And, an 800 number!!


----------

